# Crypt ID



## cherabin (Jul 22, 2005)

Anyone can do a postive id of the below plant? Supposedly one of the Crypt as told by my local supplier.


----------



## budak (Mar 13, 2004)

C. ciliata. Grow it in a well-lit spot. They like more light than most crypts.


----------



## cherabin (Jul 22, 2005)

budak said:


> C. ciliata. Grow it in a well-lit spot. They like more light than most crypts.


Thank you for the ID.


----------

